# Largo/Clearwater, FL - Looking for Gamers



## okuth0r (Oct 25, 2006)

Currently running a thursday night game, 6-?at my house in largo. Need 1-3 more players, have 3 exsisting ones. Game is eberron, starting 2dn level. Contact me at okuth0r@yahoo.com


----------

